# Mare foaled tonight



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

My Dun It mare foaled tonight about 7:30. Cassie must have read foaling for dummies or something. This is her second and you know exaclty when she is going to foal.

Anyway. She had a Pally Stud colt with high whites and a big blaze. He is all legs. He is about 40+ inch tall.


Here are a few pictures more to come letter.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Ooh, he's gonna be a heck of a looker. I can't wait for more pix .


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Awwww...congrats!


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

That is my deam colt right there. I could never affored such a nice looken baby.


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Nice baby. He is all legs.


----------



## iambatmanxx (Mar 13, 2011)

Absolutely stunning colt.


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Can't post.....must come steal him!!

Beautiful boy!


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

Stunning colt, congratulations!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Gorgeous!!!! Just stunning!!! Cant wait for more pics of him later....


Congrats!!!!


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh gosh gorgeous -I luv the face


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I meant to ask earlier, but is the sire of the Spooks Gotta Gunn bloodline?


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Oh my goodness. I'm in love!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Perfectly marked! Gorgeous! Congrats! I am also curious what line?


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

The sire is Smart and Shiney.

McQuay Stables: Smart And Shiney


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Congrats! Gotta love his chrome  *sigh as I am heading out to the barn to check on my maiden mare...getting super close, 5 hr energy here I come*


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

If you get her to read foaling for dummies like Cassie read there would be no foal watch needed. 2 foals out of her and no foal watches. She foals out like the text booked says. So easy to know when she is going to foal.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Wow, that babe's a righteous dude!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Lol! I will have to order it for her! My black mare is like yours, she goes 342 days every time and she's had a lot! If only they were all that predictable 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Oooh. He is one handsome boy. I can't wait for more pictures.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Awww..I'm so excited for you!..We have to have more pictures..

OK, Don't yell at me guys..I have to be a little bit of a registered horse only snob..because I had discussed with nrhareiner bloodlines of our horses..soooo

nrha-:shock: what are his bloodlines??? You know I love the Dun It lines..This is making me excited because I know you had to have picked something really good..what about your mare?? I am full of questions..Can't wait to hear more about the little guy..and more pictures..YAY! for you!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

nrhareiner said:


> The sire is Smart and Shiney.
> 
> McQuay Stables: Smart And Shiney


Yeah, I didn't see this before I posted..Got a little excited there..:wink:


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

ohh, I love Shining Spark..very nice

you colt's blaze looks alot like his sire's..that really cute..


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

I am in love


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Stunning!!!!


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

So is the foal APHA as well as AQHA, or just AQHA? (he appears to have enough white for APHA, but does he have an APHA parent?)

REALLY nice looking guy BTW. Congrats!

We had an Appaloosa foal tonight as well, but since I don't have photos yet my announcement post will have to wait till tomorrow


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Handsome little fella already! Congrats on him!
He's gonna be something, I bet!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I just got a stud colt too! My Peppy San Badger\Docs Lynx mare just had hers  Not a speck of white, very dark. We will see when he's dry. Its a good foal day!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh how sweet! Whats in store for the little guy? Reining? Breeding?ect....


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

beautiful!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Nice stud choice! He will ba an awesome little guy I am sure!


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

This is my mares second crop out. Unfortunately she is not double registered. I am not sure about Smart and Shiney. He might be.

He will go on to be a reiner with his new owner. If he is really good I am sure he will stay a stallion if not I know the owner will have no qualms of gelding him.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, wonderful lines. He ought to be a heck of a reiner.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Here are some more pictures.


----------



## mistyorbit (Apr 23, 2011)

wow!:shock::shock:


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

That boy is all legs. Like a super model, his legs go on forever.

So handsome.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

He has nice bone already! He will be one heck of a reiner!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Holy legs, Batman!! Wow, now I am definitely in love.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

He is going to be absolutely gorgeous when he's older. Look at those legs!


----------



## roljess (Oct 19, 2007)

Oh my goodness LEGS! he is absolutely handsome


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Holy cow that baby's got some legs. He is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## horsesroqke (Nov 5, 2009)

Oh my... Stunning.


----------



## Lolamae (Apr 17, 2011)

What a super looking colt, I love a palomino with white. I hope he and his Mom are doing well, he looks even better dried out, and I love those even whites on his legs. 

28th eh? My Paint foaled that day too (in the middle of a power outage) she had her 2nd palomino colt (by the horse in the avatar), not as much white as yours though. Solid APHA registry here we come


----------



## jyuukai (Apr 19, 2011)

Gorgeous! And dang, he's already taller than my mare haha


----------



## lovesmyhawse (Mar 18, 2011)

Congrats!!! 
I wish he was mine!! He is soooo gorgeous!!! 
I love his color!!


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Here is a bit of video from today.


----------



## lovesmyhawse (Mar 18, 2011)

lol... I think I am jealous.

Mama is gorgeous too btw.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Ohhh..I think he needs to come live with me..he is so gorgeous..love his little trot..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

He is so gorgeous! Congrats on the healthy foal!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

He is stunning! And man look at those legs. I Love his blaze.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

He certainly knows how to use those long legs too.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

He's gorgeous!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## highlander (Oct 26, 2008)

He's stunning. Will be breath-taking when he's older especially if he's a stallion!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

wowww what a handsome little guy


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Just can't get over those legs. WOW!!!!! He is gorgeous


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

I know it is so very redundant but OMG look at those mile-long legs! He's beautiful.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

*grabby hands*
WANT


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Love the updated pics! He's looking great!


----------

